# Are you PUMPED



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

for the playoffs?????????????

Its great to be back!!!!!!

Get on board Rashidi,we need all the help we can get..No negativity allowed until we get bumped..if we get bumped


GO NY,GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm all for it. 3 years of waiting and now we get a chance. LET'S GO GUYS ! GIVE IT ALL YOU'VE GOT !!!! :starwars: :rocket: :gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :mob: :dpepper: :headbang: :twave: :jump:


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

It'll be interesting to hear the Meadowlands crowd. I bet it'll be near 50/50 Knicks. Which gives us homecourt advantage.

Let's kick some Jerzy ***.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*no moochie!!!!!!!*

WOW!!!!Moochie left off the playoff roster,H20 on and Frank Williams is on...WOW


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Wierd. Houston said he can't go for playoffs. Might be a sign of things to come...


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

Representing the plethora of Knick fans in Port Charlotte, Florida (one including myself), I would just like to say that our excitement level is off the chain.

Fellas, to quote the 1999 New York Knickerbockers, I still believe. Starbury & Company are ready to take the Metropolitan Area by storm.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

:sigh: getting excited for a 1st round exit in the playoffs.....


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

AHH YEAA! 

Back in the post season.


We are going to the second round btw, and yes houston will compete in game 6th or seven and spur us on to victory.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> It'll be interesting to hear the Meadowlands crowd. I bet it'll be near 50/50 Knicks. Which gives us homecourt advantage.
> 
> Let's kick some Jerzy ***.


More like 80/20. Season ticket holders and those who bought multi-game packs are the ones with first dibs on playoff tickets. You can bet that a large percentage of these people will be buying up playoff tickets. That will take say 60% of the tickets. Then lets say that half of the rest of the tickets are bought by Nets fans and the other half by Knicks fans. That leaves it at about 80/20. 

P.S. Nets in five.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PetroToZoran</b>!
> 
> 
> More like 80/20. Season ticket holders and those who bought multi-game packs are the ones with first dibs on playoff tickets.


Yeah, and that accounts for about 6,000 seats. Nets have no season supporters.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

6000 is nearly 1/3 of all the seats in the arena. But you aren't taking into account the purchasers of Nets mini-plans. These are 5-10 game ticket plans at a reduced rate throughout the season. These people have next dibs on playoff tickets. There are plenty of people who have bought these ticket plans and will then want to buy playoff tickets.


----------

